# LCD/LED Bildschirm Reinigen



## Lightfire (27. April 2012)

Moinsen,
Ich schau grad so im Netz rum weil mein Frauchen meinte das sie mal den LED TV sauber machen möchte Flecken, Staub usw. bleiben ja leider nicht aus ( *wo ist die Nano versieglung wenn man sie braucht *) aber egal, irgendwann habe ich aber mal gehört das man nicht einfach mit Wasser oder Glasreiniger auf das Bild darf wegen irgendeiner Beschichtung, nun die Frage wie haltet ihr eure Bildschirme sauber? und gibt es sowas wie Nano Versiegelung für sowas? 

Danke


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

Also Glasreiniger ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen, da der Alkohol darin Schäden verursachen "könnte".
Soweit ich weiss, hat nicht jeder LCD TV ne ganz normale Glasscheibe drauf.

Bei solchen würde dann die Beschichtung oder der Kunststoff selbst Schaden nehmen, im schlimmsten Fall, unschön Matt und Trüb werden. 

Damit wäre das Fernsehvergnügen dann hinüber.

Ich säubere meinen Monitor z.B. immer mit nem extra Microfaser Tuch, welches ich nur ganz leicht anfeuchte. 
Es gibt aber auch spezielle Spray's zum reinigen eines LCD Bildschirm.

MfG

Edit:
Laut einigen anderen Web Tipp's sollen Brillenputztücher auch geeignet sein.
Dazu von mir aber keine Garantie


----------



## Lightfire (27. April 2012)

Hab da was gefunden bei Amazon hat bis auf 3 mit 3,2,1 stern nur 5 sterne bekommen hat das schon jemand benutzt ???

ROGGE DUO CLean Original, 250ml LCD: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2012)

99% aller Verschmutzungen von LCD Displays lassen sich mit einem feuchten, nicht fusselnden Tuch beseitigen.
Das eine Prozent mit dem das nicht gut funktioniert sind die elenden Fettflecken wenn mal wieder irgendwelche Pappnasen mit ihren Griffeln auf den Bildschirm gepatscht haben 
Glasreiniger ist nicht zu empfehlen da er Streifen hinterlässt auf den meisten Plastikoberflächen von LCD Bildschirmen (bei Glasscheiben gehts natürlich).
Um Fettflecken zu entfernen habe ich eine sehr verdünnte Spülmittellösung benutzt (also 1 Tropfen auf 5 Liter oder sowas), dann mit leicht feuchtem Tuch abgewischt - das löst die Fettrückstände der Fingerabdrücke an, diese lassen sich dann im 2. Durchgang mit klarem Wasser recht gut entfernen.

Und weil das so viel Arbeit ist drehe ich immer durch wenn wieder jemand seine Flossen auf meinen Bildschirm drückt


----------



## Lightfire (27. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 99% aller Verschmutzungen von LCD Displays lassen sich mit einem feuchten, nicht fusselnden Tuch beseitigen.
> Das eine Prozent mit dem das nicht gut funktioniert sind die elenden Fettflecken wenn mal wieder irgendwelche Pappnasen mit ihren Griffeln auf den Bildschirm gepatscht haben
> Glasreiniger ist nicht zu empfehlen da er Streifen hinterlässt auf den meisten Plastikoberflächen von LCD Bildschirmen (bei Glasscheiben gehts natürlich).
> Um Fettflecken zu entfernen habe ich eine sehr verdünnte Spülmittellösung benutzt (also 1 Tropfen auf 5 Liter oder sowas), dann mit leicht feuchtem Tuch abgewischt - das löst die Fettrückstände der Fingerabdrücke an, diese lassen sich dann im 2. Durchgang mit klarem Wasser recht gut entfernen.
> ...


 

Jepp ich sag nur jetzt 11Jähriger Junge von wegen guck mal das an patsch mit finger drauf


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. April 2012)

Lightfire schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp ich sag nur jetzt 11Jähriger Junge von wegen guck mal das an patsch mit finger drauf



 
Das kenn ich! Meiner hatte ne Zeit lang die Angewohnheit, den Bildschirm zu lesen wie ein Schulbuch. 

Immer schön mit dem Finger die Zeilen entlang fahren! !
Und da hatte ich noch ein Glare Display, juhu!

War zwar ab und an lustig mit anzusehen, aber doch recht anstrengend.

Aber das Microfasertuch hat es immer noch gerichtet bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Muetze (27. April 2012)

entweder zewa mit Wasser 

oder Microfasertuch und spezieller LCD/TFT/Plasmareingier ... 

Funktioniert bereits seit 6 Jahren bei mir


----------



## wiesel_77 (27. April 2012)

> Laut einigen anderen Web Tipp's sollen Brillenputztücher auch geeignet sein.



ebenso wie 





> zewa



nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
Alles was auf Zellulose basis ist kann unter Umständen das Display zerkratzen.

Mien schlepptop hatte da ne unschöne Schliere vom Brillenputztuch...


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. April 2012)

wiesel_77 schrieb:
			
		

> ebenso wie
> 
> nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
> Alles was auf Zellulose basis ist kann unter Umständen das Display zerkratzen.
> ...



Na bei Zewa stimme ich dir noch zu, aber die Brillenputztücher sollten in Ordnung gehen.

Sonst gäbe es wohl sehr viele Menschen, die täglich neue Brillen bräuchten. Meine Sonnenbrille incl. weil die auch Kunststoffgläser hat. 
Des weiteren sind die wesentlich weicher, feiner, feucht und reinigen sofort Schlierenfrei.

Aber ein "unsichtbares" Staub- Sandkorn, kann z.B. unschön zerkratzen. Vllt. war das bei deinem Laptop der Fall?
Das hatte ich nämlich schon aufm Smartphone mit dem beiliegenden Tuch! Ärgerlich...


An nem Monitor hab ich sie allerdings noch nicht getestet, daher der Garantieausschluss meinerseits

MfG


----------



## Ryle (27. April 2012)

Microfaser Poliertücher, sind diese ganz feinen Microfaser Dinger. Darf man auch leicht befeuchten wenn der Schmodder hartnäckig ist. Ansonsten gibt es auch extra Monitor Reinigungstücher die aber recht teuer sind wenn sie nicht beiliegen. Mit denen geht es aber wirklich sehr gut und die lassen sich auch waschen. Bei mir lagen welche beim Fernseher und Monitor bei, mit denen geht das echt super und vor allem fusselfrei.

Brillenputztücher gehen auch sind aber nicht so pralle. Aber nicht diese feuchten, diese würden die Beschichtung angreifen was sie übrigens auch bei Kunststoffbrillengläsern auf Dauer tun.


----------



## Cook1eX (27. April 2012)

Ich benutze seit eh und je Antec Natural Spray ohne Alkohol ^^ Habs damals geschenkt bekommen, 240+60ml und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, lag sogar ein Mikrofasertuch bei.

Geizhals Deutschland

Lg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2012)

Microfasertuch und lauwarmes Wasser reicht, notfalls kann man ein paar Tropfen Spüli oder handelsübliche Seife nehmen für einen Zwischenreinigungsgang. Es gibt mittlerweile auch genug Spritfreie " Glasreiniger ", nutze ich seit Jahren  und bei Monitortests war mir nie etwas aufgefallen. Dagegen waren die Monitorreiniger desöfteren schlimmer.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. April 2012)

Ich kann das TFT-LCD-Reinigungsset bestehend aus Tuch, Lösung und Pinsel(auch erhältlich in Märkten wie MM, Atelco etc.) empfehlen. Perfekt: Mit dem speziellen Pinsel lässt sich der Staub wunderbar entfernen und eine Reinigung mit Lösung und Tuch ist oft gar nicht nötig. Und falls Flecken entfernt werden müssen, wischt man staubfrei über den Bildschirm(oder den evtl. empfindlichen Rahmen).


----------



## textlex (1. November 2012)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Ein Mikrofasertuch wirkt wahre Wunder ; ) Folgender Artikel dazu kann vielleicht weiterhelfen: 
Bildschirm reinigen - 3 Tipps für ein sauberes Display


----------

